# Molly's gone a little shorter...



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Molly was groomed yesterday and I really like it...I still do her head , ears and face myself so she doesn't look hugely different but her body is so much neater and I think she does look a little less chunky   

Before ....










After...


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She us as beautiful as always. Ever one if my very favorites. Must be the name. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah thanks Donna, you're always so kind with your comments 😊

Hope your own little girl is doing ok, I'm sure Jake misses her. 

xxx


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

She is just gorgeous  You do such a good job of her face - so cute 

And how do you keep her so clean?! :laugh: She always looks snow white


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

She looks so cute love her new look She is so tiny how much does she weigh??


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks Debs 

Believe me...she is not always this clean although this weather has been fab and she's maybe only had one full bath in between grooms.

Trimming her face has been a bit of trial and error!!!!  

I never liked the way the groomer did her face (the one and only time I let them do it) so now I only have myself to blame when I make a mess of it!!

Look forward to seeing little Cora grow ... You'll soon be looking for a groomer yourself  ...there's apparently a fab one 'Mud dog' in Strathblane that one of the members on here , Nicola (njm), goes to... It's a bit far for me but the girl Is lovely and books up months in advance. 

xxx


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

She looks really good and so clean looking. She has such a cute face.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> She looks so cute love her new look She is so tiny how much does she weigh??


Oh Renee she's FAR from tiny!!!!! :laugh::laugh::laugh:

She's 8.5kgs... Is that around 18-19lbs?? 

She must look smaller in the photos although I know she's small for a cockapoo but looking at her height etc and I've still never measured her (comes to just below my knee ) she's pretty solid. 

xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Muttley Brody said:


> She looks really good and so clean looking. She has such a cute face.


Thanks Kaye 

Although Next to my friends white Jack Russell she looks dirty 

xxx


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Ahh Molly, you look beautiful


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She looks lovely as always... that face is to die for xxxx
Wilf always looks and act more athletic after a groom ...however hes about 14kg lol xx


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Molly really is such a gorgeous girl - wow so so girly! Just love her, so cute how she looks at the camera! I absolutely love your sofa too Mairi  x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Molly the Pixie - she looks lovely with a wonderful impish gleam to her eye! - I love the pic of her with her tail up and a ready for trouble expression - although I'm sure she is really much too good to cause any!
Her eyelashes must be almost as long as Mo's lady's?


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

RachelJ said:


> Molly really is such a gorgeous girl - wow so so girly! Just love her, so cute how she looks at the camera! I absolutely love your sofa too Mairi  x


Thanks Rachel, she's a wee poser 

My sofa was nice in its day...it's now suffering a little which you can't see in the photos ...not with Molly, just me being careless and general wear and tear. 

xxx



Marzi said:


> Molly the Pixie - she looks lovely with a wonderful impish gleam to her eye! - I love the pic of her with her tail up and a ready for trouble expression - although I'm sure she is really much too good to cause any!
> Her eyelashes must be almost as long as Mo's lady's?


Haha...She does have a cheeky wee face 

Her eyelashes are nowhere near as long as Lady's ...
They're a bit shorter just now as I was worried they'd dry up and snap off 

What I'd give for a set 

xxx

I should be busy studying for a job interview but posting photos and browsing everything OTHER than what I should be doing is proving far more appealing!!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Awe! I think that she looks amazing!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ahhh....thanks Mo


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Awwwww she looks adorable,i absolutely love the way you do her face,its perfect!! I definately think she is the girly version of elmo xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aw Thank you Mandy...I do try my best!!!  

Your American girls always have lovely cuts too....I remember you describing your list of grooming requirements ... 

Yes I'd love to meet Elmo one day...he's just gorgeous 

xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

A job interview... You haven't been there long! I hope you've managed to get sorted, good luck


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Beautiful Molly! She looks fantastic! She looks like a pup again. Much cooler for her too. Definitely a success!! N xxx


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

PS - job interview?! Good luck xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thank you ladies 

Yeah applying for another job after only 4 months in this one 
It's something I've always fancied so felt I should just go for it. 

Interview not until the 29th but I have an 'observer shift' to do tomorrow so will see how that goes . 

I've probably zero chance of getting it but you can only try... 
Just pleased I got an interview to be honest. 

Haven't told my current boss obvs!!! 

xxx


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Fantastic!! Hope the observer shift goes well tomorrow and the interview when it comes. How exciting. I'll keep everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

She really does look perfect, and ready for summer, she looks to much of a lady to ever get dirty, would love to see a muddy photo. Good luck with job


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Good luck for tomorrow, you've as much chance as anyone else and they obviously wanted to see you p.s we won't tell your boss


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Good luck with the observer day and the interview. As for Molly, she always look gorgeous. She is such a pretty little thing.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aahh thanks everyone so much for all The lovely comments about Molly and good wishes for the job.... :hug:

xxx


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Ohh look at her pretty little face  so feminine.

Good luck with your interview - happy swotting!

X


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Good luck.
Hope that your day goes well tomorrow - and you are so lucky knowing you can come home to little Miss Molly Moo afterwards!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh Mairi... So glad to see some new pics of the absolutely stunningly gorgeously beautiful Molly! She is gorgeous as ever! You do a fab job with her little face and button nose. Love the slim line body too! Shows her beautiful cockapoo shape. 

Really great luck for tomorrow. Will be crossing everything for you! I'm doing something a bit different myself. Change is good! Will be rooting for you! X


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Molly looks gorgeous and I prefer Biscuit with that look now.....although it doesn't make him look slim anymore! I remember when he used to get wet and look much smaller but now he just looks the same ha ha! He's a sturdy 12kg! Mandy is right.....Molly is a girly Elmo. They'd make a great couple! xxx


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Thanks Debs
> 
> Believe me...she is not always this clean although this weather has been fab and she's maybe only had one full bath in between grooms.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that - have taken note. It seems finding a good groomer is the holy grail! It's about 40mins from me so not too far, but would be great to find someone even closer. 
There's a cockapoo in my village who looks really well groomed. Planning to stalk her owner at some point to find out where she takes her :laugh:


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Molly is as sweet as ever....she is the length I keep Betty at now most of the time...much easier to maintain!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Molly has been my fav little girl since that picture of her on the scale "Does this make my butt look big?" I still think that the cutest picture I've ever seen!!! She and Lola get my vote for most photogenic!!! She looks beautiful always!!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone 
Everyone is admiring Molly's new do!! 

Well The observer shift went OK!!!... Some of the time I spent thinking oh no this isn't for me, other times I thought maybe it could be!!!

Now the studying for the interview..the joys ....if anyone has any hot interview tips, feel free to share!!! 

Ruth what job are you in now...am I right in thinking you've done ICU, Recovery, Infection Control (??) , Management...a lady of many talents 

xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Nanci said:


> Molly has been my fav little girl since that picture of her on the scale "Does this make my butt look big?" I still think that the cutest picture I've ever seen!!! She and Lola get my vote for most photogenic!!! She looks beautiful always!!!


Ah thanks Nanci, you're very kind but I must confess that that photo wasn't infact Molly ...it was Von's Meadow ...I remember how gorgeous she was in it.

However, we'll accept the compliment!!!   

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Sounds like your observer day was interesting. I'm working in risk management at the minute.. Just short term. Incident, complaints etc... It's kind of soul destroying at times but also interesting. I will be back to my normal job in a few months.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Good for you Ruth, its refreshing to have a change once in a while 

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Can you tell us what you were observing or is it a secret? I'm interesting in everything nursing!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

No nothing secretive lol...although dont tell my boss please!!!! 

It's a Retrieval post, Basically transferring people requiring critical care interventions from more rural areas and the highlands to more specialist centres or attending trauma calls in the Nearby area. 

Im sure There will prob be lots of very experienced people applying...

xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Sorry...how boring for other 'non Nursey' people and def not poo related!!! 

Back to Molly's new do!! She's like a wee granny today with a perm on top...I need to trim her mop top a bit more!! 

xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Nice groom Mairi, Molly looks lovely. I think once you get past that initial refusal to cut stage you realise there's a body shape under all that fur  Molly will feel so much more comfortable now too. 

I'm currently in mourning for Roo's lovely coat. They did some extreme shaving for her spay and with beach holidays, the heat and ongoing matting, I decided to take it all off! Its very short but it will grow back. Then today I decided to give Obi a much shorter cut too because of the heat. He seems a lot happier and more lively . So now I have two poodles instead of two Poos :laugh: I keep looking at these two strange dogs and thinking who the hell are you!! :laugh: 

Good luck with the interview. Knock em dead (or perhaps not in this particular field  ). If its meant to be it will happen.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Sorry Mairi . . was sure that was Molly . . shes still the bees knees for photogenic!! Hope your job interview goes well . . . I love all your nursing news since I was in it for 34 years!! Only specility area was NICU . . but short lived as I was nervous with pedicatric conversion doses!! Mostly in Post Partum in the Hospital and then private Family Practice for 21 yrs . . wonderful career . . loved working with people!! It feels really wierd being freshly retired . . but busy with the moving "To Do List". Good Luck!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Sounds fab Mairi. Definitely worth trying new things!!! All the best of wishes. Xx


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Good luck Mairi, that sounds like a really interesting role, you certainly wouldn't get bored! I love your nursing chat, makes me realise just how many different paths you can take in nursing. Maybe we could catch up after you have had your interview. Text me what dates would be best for you xx


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

My boy Teddy was mistaken for your Molly in [email protected] yesterday -( he had just been bathed) he was very flattered but he is back to being his usual filthy self now


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Such an infamous doggie, glad a teddy took the comp,ident well xx


----------

